# Six Mile Report 12-19



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

The east end is now frozen but thin. No Report.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Not much has changed from last week except for smaller fish starting to show up. Still alot of walleye being caught but you have to sort through some smaller ones.

Many limits reported coming from the island to the east of Totten Trail Boat Ramp, Carbody Island in 3 Mile Bay, fish in 28 to 32 feet of water and use large minnows. North of refuge headquarters, and the east end by the old church are some good spots also.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, Gem n Eyes, Russian Hooks, or treble hooks tipped with extra large minnows. Suspend them 4 to 12 inches off the bottom. Sunset bite is the best but you may catch some in the morning also.

Good Fish'n 
Carey

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

